# Steps to take after getting Permesso di Soggiorno?



## prospecthearts

I secured my student PdS last June with the help of my year-long American Visa. I'm an American doctoral researcher doing independent research here, enrolled in an American university and advised by a professor at University of Padua.

The time has come to start reassembling documents for PdS renewal. I'm realizing I made the mistake of neglecting to take any further steps after securing my PdS card--was I supposed to register at a local Anagrafe, Questura, or Post Office to get a residency permit? Of course I cannot find the website that clearly spelled out that I needed to take further steps after I get the PdS. But it seems I am supposed to be locally registered, and that I require this document before I can renew my PdS. I talked to someone at ITALUIL and he said I needed to provide proof of "Cessione di Fabbricato, Carta Identità o Residenza." I'm having trouble figuring out what I need to do to locally register. 

I've been searching online for how to do this. I live in Appio Latino (Municipio VII, 00181). 

I went to the general Questura website and found this Polizia di Stato - Stranieri. But when I enter my "codice assicurata" that is printed on the page they gave me last year at the post office that had all the details for my appointment at the Office of Immigration, I get this message: "This residence permit is not present in the archive/Il documento di soggiorno non è presente in archivio."

I am really confused. Can someone please tell me 
1) what I need to do after having secured the original PdS?
2) how I find the place I'm supposed to go to register myself?

I feel like these are stupid questions but I just cannot make sense of it all. 
Thank you.
Jenn


----------



## dermott

Jenn, your local Anagrafe is where you register your residency and get a Carta d'Identita.


----------



## diyou

hi i just renew my pds which is happy ending.i try to re read yours i am getting a bit confuse which type of pds u have now?as i understand you want to renew your pds but how you have the codice from last year?sorry if i read it wrong


----------



## Ava Jean

jenn,
I'm sorry but I have no advice to help you with your concerns. I'm in the process of figuring out how to live and teach in Italy. I'm hoping to get some advice from you! 
I'm a newly retired elementary teacher with a masters in special education and certification in gifted education. I've taught almost all levels and I love working with student teachers. I'm trying to figure out how to move to Italy and teach for a while. I don't have a preference of where I want to live in Italy or any idea how to go about making the move. Sounds like it's almost impossible to get a working visa. Any advice where I should start?

Thanks so much!
Ava


----------



## prospecthearts

Hi Ava, there are tons of English language schools here. I would email a bunch of them and see if they grant permissions for a permesso di soggiorno for work purposes. 

You have a 90 tourist visa automatically. You could come and try to connect with a bunch of languAge schools, though that option is a gamble if you don't collect prior information and contacts. 

Good luck! When there's a will, there's a way!
Jenn

There are also TOEFL courses all over the world, and I imagine some in Italy.


----------

